# Alangkara Resort Villas - SRI LANKA



## saraprobe (Dec 23, 2006)

Sri Lanka is one of the last hidden jewels of Asia. A country so diverse, and vibrant with culture, history and adventure awaiting discovery by those yearning to experience the mystique of an exotic island destination.

An experience that will not fail to surpass expectation. Over the centuries, this pearl of the Indian Ocean previously known as Taprobane, Serendib and Ceylon has been fought for by the Portuguese, Dutch and British.

Alangkara Resorts provides one of the most exclusive offerings for smart investor. The first development of its kind for Sri Lanka, Alangkara Resorts will offer freehold oceanfront villas and terraced apartments with full resort facilities in one of the finest locations on Sri Lanka's magnificent South Coast.

The villas will be positioned on the oceanfront above the tranquil waters of Weligama Bay, a location identified by the Alangkara group as the perfect location on which to create a premium lifestyle and investment opportunity. Stage one offers a choice of one, two, and three bedroom luxury villas, each with its own private swimming pool, two bedroom loft apartments and one bedroom sub- penthouse apartments with roof-top gardens, all enjoying magnificent ocean views complemented by stylish understated interiors and furnishings.

The Alangkara Resorts Group, have identified, Sri Lanka's most beautiful and unique beachfront locations upon which to create premium lifestyle and investment opportunities. Independent Research supports their current focus on the South West coast in the Weligama - Midigama region. Every Alangkara Resort project is complimented by stylish, understated interiors, finishes and furnishings.
Back at Alangkara feel the cool breezes as you watch the shifting white sands and rolling surf, catch the sound of spiritual chanting from Buddhist temples and savour the rich aromas of cinnamon, cloves and lemongrass.

























































































Alangkara Resorts


----------

